# How to Remove Name from video...........?



## satyamy (Apr 3, 2007)

I have some videos which have a Website Name on its
I want to send them to my friend
They all are funny but the website name in it is a dirty web
So I need to remove that 
Can i do this
Like it think
Can I cut the top & bottom portion of it so the Name will gone
If yes How can i 
or can i Crop the whole video

Pls tell me if this is possible........................


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, you can crop a video, you may google for any video editor, most will support croping !!


----------

